# Changing dash illumination color mk4 Jetta



## frskniam (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't found anything with an answer, but I'm wondering if there is a way to change the color of all the lights in the car, from the dull orange to a light blue. It looks like the bulbs are all white with some tinted plastic making the color. 

Anyone have an answer or where to look?


----------



## hasoooon93 (Apr 18, 2010)

frskniam said:


> I haven't found anything with an answer, but I'm wondering if there is a way to change the color of all the lights in the car, from the dull orange to a light blue. It looks like the bulbs are all white with some tinted plastic making the color.
> 
> Anyone have an answer or where to look?



The top 7 results are all for your dumb setup to make your car ghetto rice...:beer:


----------



## frskniam (Nov 7, 2006)

hasoooon93 said:


> The top 7 results are all for your dumb setup to make your car ghetto rice...:beer:


Actually they weren't... If you're going to troll, at least do a good job.


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

lol TrollN.....the only thing i have seen and that would look acceptable to me. There are some youtube videos if the site's videos do not work 


http://www.fallastarmedia.com/ledproj.htm


----------



## frskniam (Nov 7, 2006)

That looks pretty cool too... 

I'm more looking at all the lights for my HVAC, all the vent illumination, that stuff. I don't like the orange and wish I could make it all glow blue.


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

oh okay, someone once told be that its two bulbs that light up im sure you could switch them out but i never really wanted to get into taking all that apart and have trouble putting it back together


----------



## hasoooon93 (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont know if this site can help you .... 
http://www.blauertacho4u.de/product...do-Dash-VW-Golf-4-Bora-0-220Km-h-5000RPM.html

http://www.blauertacho4u.de/product...ng-Speedo-Dash-VW-Golf-4-Bora-0-260-km-h.html


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

frskniam said:


> I haven't found anything with an answer, but I'm wondering if there is a way to change the color of all the lights in the car, from the dull orange to a light blue. It looks like the bulbs are all white with some tinted plastic making the color.
> 
> Anyone have an answer or where to look?


Unless your good with soldering LED's on circuit boards then don't attempt it. It takes a long time and isn't really worth your effort. The only lights I would suggest changing are the red ones to match the blue cluster. Or the blue cluster to match the red lights. However like I said everything is soldered into the circuitry. There are no *bulbs* per say.


----------

